# Oberon purple butterfly and decal



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will try to post pictures of the cover I have bought and what skin I am trying to decide buying.




























What do you think?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I like both skins. The butterfly is not my favorite cover but I do like the purple color.

I had the starry night skin on my Kindle 1 and old iPhone and became very accustomed to them both. Now I have Van Gogh's irises, which I also like a lot.

L


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I like the trees better of the two.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the butterfly, so for me, it will be match for sure! I just hope the purple is like shown on the picture, more bluish.. I will have to chew this one for a while..


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had the Butterfly Oberon and the Starry Night skin on my K1.  I loved it.  
deb


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I like the trees more


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

Congratulations on your new Kindle and accessories!

I like the trees too - especially with the butterfly cover. 

Have you put the the skin and cover on?

Cherie


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

No, I haven't, because the oberon hasn't arrived and I haven't decided on trees or starry night to buy yet.. maybe both?


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

Oops.

Well, don't know about others here, but I ordered two skins at once - used one for 5 months and then switched out to the other. Can't remember why I chose to do it that way, though.   

Again, congrats on finally getting your Kindle!

Cherie


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think I will do that too! Thanks! I am so happy with her! She's wonderful! I can't even put it into words. And name settled I think, Michelle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Butterfly design is one of my favorites. I had a purple one on my K1 and I have a sky blue one on my K2


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Finally someone that likes the butterfly


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

I love the butterfly cover ... and I love purple - !!!

For the skins, I'd say if you're going for a color match, I like the first one; if you're looking for more of a "theme" I like the second one. Really, though, I think either one would work very well.

I also like this one, for both color and theme ... but it's kind of abstract (which is my style):


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

For the skins I'd also check out the "show your custom decals thread". There are some really stunning designs  !!!

Congratulations on your Kindle! You are going to love your Oberon!!!!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

My oberon has shipped! 

I am exited to get it of course. Slightly concerned that I am getting charged $ 20 instead of $ 2 for "free" books from amazon. I try not to get to worried though, it's probably just some mistake. Anyway, my oberon butterfly is shipped!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I love the butterfly too - and am also on butterfly watch!  That abstract rose theme was one I had done as a custom decal - and is now available as a normal decal.  It works with a lot of colour covers, just in case you get a second cover.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I liked the colors, but I need it more concrete I'm afraid. But I'm sure lots of people will enjoy it! I love nature. Starry night is not exactly my type too, because it's with houses, and I like plain nature, but it's something about it still. 

I will order the two skins.. How do you skin a kindle?


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Winter9 said:


> I will order the two skins.. How do you skin a kindle?


Great idea to order both; I end up getting a little tired of the same one after a while; I especially love the trees though.
If you order the decalgirl skins, it's best to just take your time and start from the bottom up; line up the keys first and everything else is pretty easy. For me, it just takes a little time to put the small tabs on the controls along the sides.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay, do I start with front or back? 

So I just put it on?


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> Okay, do I start with front or back?
> 
> So I just put it on?


It's really easy to do, I was scared the first time also. I did the back first and started at the sides carefully lining it up and it went on easy. For the front, I started at the bottom and carefully put it over the buttons, and then up the sides to the top. I had to reset one of the sides once, but that was it. Then I smoothed it down and was good to go. If I can do it you shouldn't have any problems!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Good to know, how did you smooth it out?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Stellamaz said:


> I love the butterfly cover ... and I love purple - !!!
> 
> For the skins, I'd say if you're going for a color match, I like the first one; if you're looking for more of a "theme" I like the second one. Really, though, I think either one would work very well.
> 
> I also like this one, for both color and theme ... but it's kind of abstract (which is my style):


nice colors


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Being a bit OCD, I have found that it is better for me to install the screen saver first, then the skin. If the skin is really off from the screen saver, it drives me NUTS!

Find a quiet place, free from cat and dog hairs - in my house VERY difficult and just move slowly. The skin can be lifted if it is placed a bit wrong - it really isn't hard - most of us have done it and so can you!


----------

